# Newbie bike restorer



## Dbarlet2 (Jul 26, 2015)

I inherited a 1930's Roadmaster 26 in bike from my father's estate.  I am interested in possibly  restoring it but first need to know based on attached photos is is a good idea.  The bike was new to my dad in the late 1930's.  All components except headlight and luggage rack are here. It has a 3 gill tank.  Not sure of exact year of manufacture.


----------



## catfish (Jul 26, 2015)

Welcome to the CABE. How about a photo of the head badge. And the serial number. That will help to pin point the year.   Catfish


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 26, 2015)

The answer to the question really depends upon your intentions. Do you intend to keep it as an heirloom or are you looking to sell it down the line? To restore this bike properly will easily be over $2k. If you want to keep it as an heirloom then this may justify the expenditure but if to sell it would not be economically feasible. V/r Shawn


----------



## the tinker (Jul 26, 2015)

catfish said:


> Welcome to the CABE. How about a photo of the head badge. And the serial number. That will help to pin point the year.   Catfish



If you post the info catfish said someone will post some photos of a bike like your dad's .Nice that your bike still has the original tank. Anything that is missing on your dad's bike can easily be found here on the CABE.
 Get that bike back on the road and it may open up a whole new chapter in your life, as it has for all of us.
A nice way to remember pops too.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 27, 2015)

Flipped them for you. 







Would like to see close up of the head badge and the serial #


----------



## squeedals (Jul 28, 2015)

Seat it late 60's maybe early 70's. Nice tank.....no chain guard. Restorable. I'd try to do it yourself. Clean up the metal parts. Maybe strip off the paint and redo the parts or sometimes super fine steel wool and rubbing compound can bring back the original paint job. Practice with a spray can on some other scrap metal..get good at it. Get the proper missing parts here. New tires maybe. Save lots of $$$$ doing it yourself. That's how I started out. Most bikes were just labor intensive with some investment in correct parts. Lots of chrome and nickle parts can be shined up with fine steel wool and rubbing compound and I use Krylon paint when doing paint jobs. Here is an example of what I'm talking about. This bike was done with many hours of elbow grease and I'd say I have about $500 in parts and paint. 


Don


----------



## Dbarlet2 (Aug 6, 2015)

Great looking bike! This will be my winter project started removing pint to find serial number for another response I had received and realized it may not be as difficult as I imagined


----------



## Dbarlet2 (Aug 6, 2015)

*Roadmaster bike*

Catfish here is photo of head badge and also serial number. The serial number is: H78440 and below this is another set:76


----------



## Dbarlet2 (Aug 6, 2015)

*Roadmaster bike*

Catfish here is photo of head badge and also serial number. The serial number is: H78440 and below this is another set:76


----------

